# Ariens Friction Disk Replacement



## jasj (Jan 30, 2016)

I am replacing the friction disk on my Ariens snowblower. It is a 10000 series model 10M7D purchased in 1967. I have most of the controls disconnected but would like to know if the transmission has to be removed from the tractor case in order to get to the friction disk for replacement. Any helpful tips regarding the replacement of the disk in this particular model would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't have one of those, so I can't help, sorry. But have you checked whether you can download a service manual for your machine? 

Ariens Order Owners Manuals

On my Ariens machines (early 90's, and 2000, so I don't know how the older manuals are), the service manuals have been an excellent resource. The parts manuals have also been helpful for figuring out how things go together.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Google "Ariens snowblower friction disk repair" and find Donyboy's utube vid on your machine. MH


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I just did a friction disk on my 10M4, and on mine I choose to remove the engine in order to flip it over and remove just about the entire drive system. A little timely, but common sense prevails. It appears the newer ones can slid off the end of the shaft with much less dismantling.


----------



## nograin (Jan 27, 2016)

> It appears the newer ones can slid off the end of the shaft with much less dismantling.


 Yes, exactly. I've done this twice, last time in '06, but unfortunately do not remember. 



RedOctobyr said:


> I don't have one of those, so I can't help, sorry. But have you checked whether you can download a service manual for your machine?
> 
> Ariens Order Owners Manuals


They are a great resource _but_ the manuals for the 1966, 1967, 1968 machines do not cover replacement of the friction wheel. Nor does the PRM10000, for friction wheel replacement it starts with '72  The Manual 1969 (TIP-69) does cover it, but I'm not sure its the same arrangement as '67 and '68. 



motorhead64 said:


> Google "Ariens snowblower friction disk repair" and find Donyboy's utube vid on your machine. MH


All the ones I've found are for a tractor where shaft end is open and require less disassembly. Not sure when the construction was changed, 1969? 1970? 1972?

There's a couple of threads on this forum where people have posted photos of these tractors, but none showing the complete replacement (yet). Most like the OP, were just discovering this uh feature.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

im in the same boat as the op, not even sure of a current part # for the disc, or how much surgery its gunna take to do the replacement. not to worried about doing it, just getting the right parts the first time to do it is a concern.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

This is the disc I used:

Robot Check


----------

